# Welchen Boilie hersteller?



## Tonic82 (16. Mai 2008)

Moinsen aus dem Norden,

möchte mich mal im Boilie-Angeln versuchen und bevor ich nun mit meiner Rute loslaufe, würde ich schon gerne qualitativ hochwertige Boilies kaufen.

Gibt es bei Boilies große Unterschiede, oder sind die recht gleich? Die Frage ist jetzt ehr auf die Herstellerfirmen bezogen. Das man vom Aroma etwas probieren muss, ist mir schon klar, aber wenn da noch jemand Tips loswerden will, gerne.
Mir sind mal spontan 2 Marken aufgefallen gibt eh bestimmt 100

-Starbaits
-Top Secret
.....
um nur mal 2 zu nennen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!#h


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Du wolltest doch qualitativ hochwertige Boilies kaufen oder?
Dann bist du bei den Herstellern schon mal falsch.

Gibt aber eine Menge gute Hersteller.
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Boilies von Prologic, Dynamite Baits und Successful Baits gemacht.


----------



## spinner14 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Von Top Secret würde ich dir auch abraten,aber mit Starbaits habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt,kann mich "darth carper" nur anschließen:Successful-Baits sind günstige,hochwertige und fängige Boilies!


----------



## DrFeelBetter (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Hallo,

also ich fische oft Dynamite Baits....oder Anaconda Boillies...

wobei ich die von DB bevorzuge....sind qualitativ hoch-

wertiger.....

Neue Firma die auch ganz gute herstellt ist Buzz Baits...der

Firma Berkley...hatte mal welche zum probieren...die waren

auch ganz gut

mfg

Doc


----------



## stalker1990 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

#6dynamite-baits, starbaits, successful-Baits#6


----------



## Angelmati (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Hi,

Ich fische auch kugeln von Tandem Baits...


----------



## Neckarcarp (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Servus,
ich Denke da muss jeder selbst seine Ehrfahrungen machen.
Wenn du 100 Leute befragst wirst du auch 100 verschiedene Baithersteller genannt kriegen.
Also Mut zum Testen.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



Neckarcarp schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich Denke da muss jeder selbst seine Ehrfahrungen machen.
> Wenn du 100 Leute befragst wirst du auch 100 verschiedene Baithersteller genannt kriegen.
> Also Mut zum Testen.


dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an !!!! gruss vom main aus hessen carpdoktor#6


----------



## gringo92 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

ich finde die von succesfullbaits sind am besten !
da kostet das kilo ca.5 euro und du bekommst super geile boilies !
von anaconda kann ich nur abraten die murmeln kannste vergessen.
du kannst auch welche selber machen macht eigentlich spaß und du fängst auch super damit ... nach meiner erfahrung kommste aber auch nicht günstieger als 5euro/kilo weg zumindest nicht wenn du nur kleine massen im supermarkt kaufst...(kommt aber eh aufs rezept an)
also dann cu
gringo


----------



## stalker1990 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ich finde die von succesfullbaits sind am besten !
> da kostet das kilo ca.5 euro und du bekommst super geile boilies !
> von anaconda kann ich nur abraten die murmeln kannste vergessen.
> du kannst auch welche selber machen macht eigentlich spaß und du fängst auch super damit ... nach meiner erfahrung kommste aber auch nicht günstieger als 5euro/kilo weg zumindest nicht wenn du nur kleine massen im supermarkt kaufst...(kommt aber eh aufs rezept an)
> ...



ich habe mit den tigernuss-boilies von anaconda-baits auch gut gefangen... kann eigentlich nichts negatives über anaconda-baits sagen!!!
aber was richtig gut ging waren die buzz-baits von berkley die sind bei mir echt abgegangen sind aber viel zu teuer!!


----------



## schleiereule72 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

ALSO ICH FISCHE NUR R&G BOILIES,GUTE QUALITÄT,JAHRELANGE ENTWICKLUNG VON EXPERTEN DER KARPFENSZENE

3xw.rg-fishfeed.de schau mal rein


----------



## gringo92 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> ich habe mit den tigernuss-boilies von anaconda-baits auch gut gefangen... kann eigentlich nichts negatives über anaconda-baits sagen!!!
> aber was richtig gut ging waren die buzz-baits von berkley die sind bei mir echt abgegangen sind aber viel zu teuer!!



die tigernuss boilies habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber so tutti frutti und so hat mich nicht überzeugt....
und die succesfull baits sind ja ungefähr genauso teuer ...
deshalb hole ich mir lieber die !#6


----------



## carp catcher 099 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Was haltet ihr von den Boilies Der firma ghost baits
Sind relativ preiswert mit ca. 4-5 Euro das kilo m, sind aber hochwertige Zutaten drin verarbeitet. Die Zutaten stehen auf Der homepage


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



carp catcher 099 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Boilies Der firma ghost baits
> Sind relativ preiswert mit ca. 4-5 Euro das kilo m, sind aber hochwertige Zutaten drin verarbeitet. Die Zutaten stehen auf Der homepage



Und in Fischstäbchen ist angeblich auch Fisch drin. :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



carp catcher 099 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Boilies Der firma ghost baits
> Sind relativ preiswert mit ca. 4-5 Euro das kilo m, sind aber hochwertige Zutaten drin verarbeitet. Die Zutaten stehen auf Der homepage



Wenn der Hersteller beispielsweise schreibt, dass der Boilie 35% Fischmehl, 3% Fischprotein und 5% Ei enthält, stellt sich mir die Frage, woraus die restlichen 57% bestehen. |kopfkrat

 Die hochwertigen Zutaten erkenne ich hier noch nicht. Bei Boilies unter 7 € pro kg werde ich immer misstrauisch, weil da ganz einfach nicht viel drin sein KANN, wenn sich das Ganze für ein kommerziell denkendes Unternehmen rechnen soll. 
 Bei Boilies mit hohem Fischmehlanteil sehe ich die Grenze sogar eher bei 8 €, solange es um Kleinmengen geht. Rabatte bei Großabnahmen sind natürlich drin.

 Mein Gradmesser ist hier der Hersteller Successful Baits. Dort sind die Preise aus meiner Erfahrung gut kalkuliert. Unter 7 € geht da aber bei Kleinabnahmen nix. Andererseits bringen die Boilies aber konstant Fisch.


----------



## Marc 24 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Mit Successful-Baits bist du immer an einer guten Adresse. Wenn du darauf mal nichts fängst, kannst du dir 100% sicher sein, dass es nicht am Boilie lag. Mit dem Red Spice Fish habe ich vor 3 Tagen in meiner ersten Session dieses Jahres nach 2 1/2 Std meinen ersten Karpfen gefangen mit 20 Pfund. Und das Gewässer ist echt nicht leicht. Bekannte von mir saßen da nun für 3 Nächte ohne Fisch - mit anderen Boilies. Der Red Spice fischt wurde schon tausendfach verkauft, fängt gut und kostet als Freezer bei 5kg nur 6€/kg.  Das ist für mich ein guter Boilie und nicht eine "Wunderkugel" von einem neuen xy-Hersteller.


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Wirklich hochwertige Zutaten würden wohl kaum als Angelköder bzw. Fischfutter enden.
Nahezu sämtliche Zutaten für die Boilies sind Abfall- oder Nebenprodukte der Lebensmittel-, Tierfutter- oder auch Kosmetikindustrie!
Auch wenn das viele nicht wahrhaben wollen|bigeyes.
Möge mir doch bitte einer erklären, mit genauer Produktspezifikation, was da "Hochwertiges" im Boilie drin ist.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Soooo sehr interessieren mich "hochwertige Inhaltsstoffe" eigentlich nicht. Es wird die Fische wohl kaum vergiften und ich selbst esse meine Boilies nicht. 

Ich fische die Quantum Radical Range und bin damit sehr zufrieden, würde sie jederzeit weiterempfehlen, denn ich habe keinerlei Kritikpunkte (bis auf den vergleichsweise hohen Einkaufspreis).

besten Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Soooo sehr interessieren mich "hochwertige Inhaltsstoffe" eigentlich nicht. Es wird die Fische wohl kaum vergiften und ich selbst esse meine Boilies nicht.
> 
> Ich fische die Quantum Radical Range und bin damit sehr zufrieden, würde sie jederzeit weiterempfehlen, denn ich habe keinerlei Kritikpunkte (bis auf den vergleichsweise hohen Einkaufspreis).
> 
> besten Gruß



Kann ich nicht.
Letztes Jahr ja hier im AB einige Päckchen gewonnen, konnte damit insgesamt 1!!! Karpfen fangen, 24 Pfund immerhin. Die Vergleichsmaiskette fing x Fische. Wesentlich mehr jedenfalls.
Wenn du möchtest, hab noch rund 3kg da, die würd ich dir stark vergünstigt überlassen.
Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN #h

Ansonsten werde ich wahrscheinlich den Sommer über bis zu ca. 10 verschiedene Boiliesorten von jeweils unterschiedlichen Herstellern testen. Werde bei jeder Sorte auch einen Erfahrungsbericht hier im AB online stellen, um evtl. dem ein oder anderen bei der Wahl helfen zu können.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht.
> Letztes Jahr ja hier im AB einige Päckchen gewonnen, konnte damit insgesamt 1!!! Karpfen fangen, 24 Pfund immerhin. Die Vergleichsmaiskette fing x Fische. Wesentlich mehr jedenfalls.
> Wenn du möchtest, hab noch rund 3kg da, die würd ich dir stark vergünstigt überlassen.
> Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN #h
> ...


Echt jetzt? Das ist ja der Hammer. Ich hab mir jetzt erst wieder auf der Stippermesse die ganze Palette geholt, so zufrieden bin ich gewesen (dieses jahr haben sich die ersten drei Karpfen auch damit überlisten lassen). hast du jede Sorte angetestet?


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Ohne Mist.
Bin sowieso nicht der Boiliefreund, war deswegen auf der Suche nach "Nachtboilies", um halt nicht wegen ner Brasse auf Maiskette aufstehen zu müssen.
Hatte sowohl Bloody Chicken, selbst gekauft (brachte keinen Fisch), Thunfisch - brachte keinen Fisch, und mit den Knoblauchboilies hatte ich dann als Schneemann Erfolg. Auf einer gut gefütterten Stelle. 
Als Vergleich tagsüber lag meistens entweder eine Methodfeederrute, eine Rute mit Maiskette oder mit Halibutpellet aus. 
Wie erwähnt, hatte nur einen Fisch auf die Boilies, der Rest alles auf die andere Rute. Darunter 2 Graser, Schuppis und Spiegler bis 35 Pfund. Und unsere Karpfen sind normal nicht wählerisch, da fängst du mit allem zumindest hin und wieder deinen fisch.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ohne Mist.
> Bin sowieso nicht der Boiliefreund, war deswegen auf der Suche nach "Nachtboilies", um halt nicht wegen ner Brasse auf Maiskette aufstehen zu müssen.
> Hatte sowohl Bloody Chicken, selbst gekauft (brachte keinen Fisch), Thunfisch - brachte keinen Fisch, und mit den Knoblauchboilies hatte ich dann als Schneemann Erfolg. Auf einer gut gefütterten Stelle.
> Als Vergleich tagsüber lag meistens entweder eine Methodfeederrute, eine Rute mit Maiskette oder mit Halibutpellet aus.
> Wie erwähnt, hatte nur einen Fisch auf die Boilies, der Rest alles auf die andere Rute. Darunter 2 Graser, Schuppis und Spiegler bis 35 Pfund. Und unsere Karpfen sind normal nicht wählerisch, da fängst du mit allem zumindest hin und wieder deinen fisch.



Ohne Witz, für den Rubby Dubby Boilie empfinde ich beinahe Liebe. Das Ding genießt so viel Vertrauen bei mir. Teste es mal an! Bekommst ne handvoll zur Probe, die Konzeption ist doch schon genial!  

Welche Range fischt du denn so im Normalfall?


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, für den Rubby Dubby Boilie empfinde ich beinahe Liebe. Das Ding genießt so viel Vertrauen bei mir. Teste es mal an! Bekommst ne handvoll zur Probe, die Konzeption ist doch schon genial!
> 
> Welche Range fischt du denn so im Normalfall?



Einfache Antwort: Keine 
Hab mich letztes Jahr dann drauf verlegt, entweder Nachts auf Waller zu fischen, oder aber so dicke Mais/Erdnuss/Tigernussketten, dass sich Brassen nicht aufhängen konnten. :m

An unseren Gewässern wird aber recht gut mit den Fisch-Buttersäure von Naturebaits gefangen.



Ne, lass mal, aber danke fürs Angebot :m


----------



## hecht99 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Bei mir war es mit dem Pink Tuna und Bloody Chicken so, dass sie in einem Gewässer Fische brachten während ich im anderen nicht einmal einen Brachsen darauf fangen konnte, obwohl sich beide Gewässer ähneln. Ich hab sie aber in jedem der beiden Gewässer jeweils bei drei Ansitzen gefischt wodurch ich noch kein abschließendes Urteil bilden kann. Jedenfalls war es in dem Gewässer, in dem nichts auf die Radical lief, zur gleichen Zeit so, dass Billig - Erdbeerboilies sowie Pellets Fisch auf Fisch brachten.


----------



## FredFisch2209 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Welchen Boilie hersteller?*

Ich würde Selfmade-Baits noch in die Runde werfen! Top-Qualität, super Kundenservice und fängig, aber nicht ganz billig!

LG Freddy


----------

